# Ausfahrt Wedemark - Brelinger Berg am 09. September



## kinög (22. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da es viele Biker in der Wedemark gibt, die aber meistens jeder für sich unterwegs sind, haben wir uns gedacht wir versuchen mal wieder die Leute zusammenzuführen.
Wir haben einen ziemlich professionellen "Anführer". Steve meint: "es wird ein easy going Tour", sodass sie von Jedermann und auch Jederfrau zu schaffen ist. Niemand wird zurückgelassen 

Wann? 9.9. 12 Uhr 
Wo? Raiffeisen Markt in Mellendorf, Schaumburger Str.. Start mit Kaffee bei Steve.
Dauer? 2 bis 2,5 Stunden
WICHTIG: Kommt bitte mit Helm und einem technisch einwandfreien MTB

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mich gern ansprechen.

Gruß aus der Wedemark, der Kai


----------



## Sensor1 (27. August 2018)

HI, komme aus Isernhagen. Wo genau gibt es dort Trails?... überlge mal für eine Feierabendrunde dort halt zu machen. Wenn es mir gut gefällt komme ich gern mal mit.
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinög (10. September 2018)

Hi Sensor,
tja, wo genau kann ich garnicht sagen. Aber wenn du mal zur Höhe92 hoch fährst, da gibt es schon ein paar schöne Trails. Wir waren 9 Leute. Es war halt vom Tempo her nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Es wurde eine Gruppe bei Facebook gegründet, um sich gezielter verabreden zu können "Mountainbike Wedemark".
Grüße, Kai


----------

